# I-Frame verlinken, Hilfe!



## summerinthecity (6. März 2004)

Hallo
Ich arbeite mit Frontpage und hab da ein Problem mit den I-Frames.
Ich habe eine neue Seite angefangen und zwei I-Frames eingefügt.
In den linken will ich das Menü schreiben und im zweiten I-Frame soll sich dann die entsprechende Seite öffnen.
Aber irgendwie klappts nicht, immer wenn ich im linken I-Frame einen Link schreibe öffnet der sich im neuen Fenster und nicht im zweiten I-Frame.
Da gibts ja beim Verlinken eine Option "Zielframe" hab alles mögliche probiert aber der Link öffnet sich immer als neue Seite.
Der linke ist in der HTML-Ansicht als "I1" bezeichnet, der rechte, in dem sich die Links öffnen sollen als "I2".
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da falsch mache und wie ich das hinbekomme? Wäre nett +seuf+.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. März 2004)

...wäre schonmal sinnvoll einen Quelltext ( Codeschnippsel ) von Dir zu haben, weil daraus geht mehr hervor wie aus einer Beschreibung....


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. März 2004)

Gehe mal in die Quelltextansicht der Seite mit dem Menu(l1) und schreibe dort irgendwo zwischen die <head></head>-Tags
	
	
	



```
<base target="l2">
```
 ... vielleicht reicht dass ja schon.

Die "Zielframe"-Option nehme aus allen Links heraus.


----------



## summerinthecity (6. März 2004)

Das ist die HTML-Ansicht von Frontpage:


<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
</head>

<body>

<p><iframe name="I1" src="Seite2.htm">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
</iframe>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; <iframe name="I2" src="Seite3.htm">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
</iframe></p>

</body>

</html>



Und aus dem I1 - I-Frame soll ein Link so geschrieben sien, dass sich eine Seite im I2  I-Frame öffnet.


----------



## summerinthecity (6. März 2004)

@fatalus: Hm klappt auch nicht :-/


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. März 2004)

Das Problem wird sein, das er aus dem Iframe nicht "herauskommt", bzw. / d.h. den L2 Frame in dem ersten Iframe sucht.

Versuch mal folgendes:

a href=javascriptarent.frames[0].l2.location.href = "zielseite.htm"

oder

a href=javascript:top.frame.l2.location.href = "zielseite.htm"


*- ohne Gewähr -*


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. März 2004)

Nö...daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen..in HTML müsste das Frame auch gefunden werden, ohne sich wie in Javascript durch die Fensterhierarchie zu arbeiten.

Ich hatte da ausversehen

```
<base target="l2">
```
geschrieben... das sah für mich aus, wie ein kleines "L" , es ist aber ein grosses "i" 

es muss also in der Seite2.htm im <head> stehen:


```
<base target="I2">
```
...dann sollte es gehen-->Test


----------

